# Suche Intense Uzzi SLX



## devil-lime (17. August 2011)

Hallo
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Intense Uzzi SLX Rahmen in M.

Ich möchte mein altes Fully wieder beleben, ich hatte bereits ein Uzzi SLX, habe es leider nach diversen OP's verkauft.
Jetzt bin ich wieder fit, ziehe bald in eine Gegend, wo ein Fully auch wieder Sinn macht und üwrde gern wieder ein slx aufbauen.

Vielleicht weiss ja jemand etwas.

Grüsse
Karsten


----------



## hb200057 (28. Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag

Ich habe tatsächlich einen 2001 SLX-Rahmen, dazu habe ich Teile, die praktisch ein ganzes Bike ergäben:
-Marzocchi All Mountain 2  160mm, 2450g Modell 2007
-Fox Vanilla RC
-Hope C2 Bremsen
-Hope Big'Un Laufräder
-Race Face Triple Kurbelset
-XT Umwerfer und Schaltwerk
Bin das Bike so gefahren und war wirklich super!
Also, mach mir ein Angebot!
Bikergruss

Hervé


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 114060 (21. März 2012)

Hallo Karsten, hast du noch Interesse an einem Uzzi SLX, habe einen Rahmen von 2002 den ich verkaufen möchte.


----------

